# Let's see your 2011 Christmas Card.



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is one we will use on our card....dont have it all put together yet


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is a new one of Stella Im thinking of using..the others I have are of my hubby and me with the dogs..will post it when we get it all done


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I was thinking of starting a thread like this! Glad someone did!

Here's ours:









--Q


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Love those Cards ! I can't wait to see the others... just wish I was getting one of all of them. I can't get enough poodle in my life.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm cheating I know, but not sure if and when I'll get good photos of my dogs this year. Normally I have so much fun thinking about what I'd like to set up, but will just have to see how things go here.
I hope you don't mind my sharing one of my favorite cards from a few years ago, such a special time. I think its my favorite card of my 3 standards. Sure do miss my Red, Koi boy.

One of my favorite Christmas photos... by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

These are all terrific! I wish I was doing one, but I am too lazy.  

PS Everyone's poodles and poodle friends are wonderful, but I have to say that Stella is magnificent!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Mary, that certainly is a beautiful Christmas card. I've never seen a picture of Koi before. What a handsome boy! And Luke and Ellie look just as gorgeous. Love the bells around all their necks. I do hope you get around to getting one this year with Luke, Ellie and Kai.

All of the Christmas cards are just lovely. I hope to see even more posted here over the next few weeks.

I posted pictures last week on another thread. This is the one we went with, with Gigi and my girls:










But I think Gigi came out better in this one (she doesn't have that What's-going-on? look like she did in the first one):


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

sandooch said:


> Mary, that certainly is a beautiful Christmas card. I've never seen a picture of Koi before. What a handsome boy! And Luke and Ellie look just as gorgeous. Love the bells around all their necks. I do hope you get around to getting one this year with Luke, Ellie and Kai.
> 
> All of the Christmas cards are just lovely. I hope to see even more posted here over the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Aww, you've a beautiful family! Love those smiles!!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is a quick card I made of Kai, (Kairos) which I think will be the one I send to his breeder.

Kairos by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Dang, I wish I looked as sexy as Kai does in that picture! lol I'm so envious of his beautiful, flowing hair.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

These cards are all so good. I love this thread. Thanks!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I think this is a great thread too! Looking for some creative ideas!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Not our Xmas card...but its my Mom's birthday*

so my daughter is making a small fold out book for her. Here are some photos she is using...maybe we will use the one of all of us for a Xmas card photo. The only thing I dont like is Stella was pouting that entire photo shoot. I was constantly having to correct Player as he was getting into everything...and wouldnt stay in a down...etc. Stella is sensitive to that and I think she thought she was doing something wrong! She is such a good girl...but she looks so unhappy in all the photos we took that day lol


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww...I think both Stella and Player look stunningly beautiful. Great picture of them with you and your husband!


----------



## kyutiebaby (Apr 28, 2010)

My female toy poodle. Pippa :act-up:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww...look at that little cutie. Pippa sure looks like she knows she is a princess.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Beautiful pics!!*

Makes me want to go out, spread snow on the (brown) lawn, and take some Christmas pics too!!


----------



## Velveteenpuppy (Aug 5, 2011)

This is my first year attempting this. I'm a dog groomer so I made the cards for my request clients. Im already planning next years so it turns out better hehe. This is the one I used.









But i liked this one too but friends voted the other one >.>


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sunny Christmas Card*

This is the final; everyone seemed to like it, too! Also, although I didn't include here, there is a small inset stamp size photo of my beloved Jake on the back of the card. This was to have been his card, too.


----------

